# ADA twin lamp power compact in AHsupply kits?



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I am about ready to start another 90x45x45 ADA-ish tank. I already have their MH-150 HQI and I would like to use the 36W Twin Lamps. I will be ordering the 1x36 watt kits from Ahsupply. 

The ADA power compacts come with square pin configuration, looking at their catalogue, page 089, it looks like GY10Q base ( :: ) and the Ahsupply kits come with straight pin 2G11 (&#8230;.) config. From what I believe Ahsupply can supply the GY10Q end caps. I have sent an e-mail to Kim already.

I was wondering how many of you are using these ADA bulbs with your Ahsupply kits and how did you go about using it with the pin configs? Since not everyone can afford the ADA light fixturers.

Also would the 36w bulbs work in a 55w fixture?

Any advice would be appreciated before I place my order with AHS and for the ADA lamps.

Cheers!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm using one of the ADA 10Q base (square pin) 36w 8000K bulbs in my 2x40w Orbit along with the stock 6700K/10,000K bulb. It works really well.

Kim carries the 10Q base square pin moisture-resistant endcaps with cord for his 96w kits. You will be able to use the ADA bulbs then. Just let him know that you would rather have these instead of the German 2G11 moisture-resistant endcaps with cord.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

There should be 2 colors on the 4 pin configuration. If you wire the same color together, it works.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Well I placed the order for two 1x36w Bright Kits with Ahsupply and told them I wanted the square pin end caps instead of the straight pins. Kim got back to me and said they don't supply these with square pins. So I have no choice but to take the 2G11s.

I really wanted to use the ADA bulbs.

Is there a way to convert the AHS straight pins to square, or is it possible to use converters that are available? Only thing is the end caps are molded I believe and I'll have to cut everything up.

My 2nd option would be to get two 1x55w kits and use the following combos:

1) 1 x 55w AHS 6,700k mixed with 1 x 55w GE9325

2) 1 x 55w AHS 6,700K and 1 x 55w 10K

I like the softness of a pink bulb mixed in with white.

Cheers!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's a straight pin socket to a square pin bulb adapter. http://www.thehobbypalace.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=356 I'd call them first. When you enlarge their pic, it shows the reverse type adapter (a straight pin bulb to a square pin socket).

I like my ADA 8000K bulbs.

Sorry, I really believed that Kim used square pin bulbs for his 96w kits.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

LC,

You know you're not, you were right about AHS 96 watts bulbs, they do use square pin config. Go to their bulb page and here's what it says:

"The 13watt bulbs have a GX23 base (two pins) and T4 tubes. The 36-55watt bulbs have a 2G11 base (four pins in a line) and T5 tubes. *The 96watt bulbs have a GY10q base (four pins in a square) and approximately T6 tubes."*

LOL see? I asked for these GY10q connectors to be fitted instead of the 2G11, that's all, but the reply I got was:

"We do not sell 1x36w kits with square pin endcaps since the UL Listing for
the ballast we use with these kits does not cover operation of a 36w square
pin compact bulb."

Why can't they just use the 96w end caps which they have? If the ballast can't handle it, they why are some ppl use it and it works?

Anyway so be it. They are a great company still and have fantastic reflectors and kits.

As for the converter, I have seen that before at HobbyPalace. I sent them an e-mail and asked if I could use this converter on a square pin bulb to make it straight pin, even though the discription on the sire says it does exactly that. I got this reply from them last night:

"The adapter I have will not work for your application, it is the opposite
what you need.
Thanks"

Weird, then why put that description in the website? As you have seen in the photo, it converts straight pin bulbs to square pin sockets. You are right there again.

Why is this world so cpmplicated? LOL

I think I will have to give up the idea os the ADA bulbs and order the 1x55 from AHS and work with straight pin bulbs.

Cheers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That sure is wierd! AHSupply uses the same Work Horse ballast for the 1x36w and 1x55w kits. It's a load sensitive ballast that it rated up to 64w. Then not subsitiuting the straight pin end caps for the square pin ones is odd.

I would call Kim unless the email came directly from him. It seems that the person that answered your email is confused.

Anyhoo......are you interested in the 55w straight pin 9325K bulbs? Here's two places that sell them.
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/55WAQUARIUMBULB.htm
http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## Skyfish (Jun 8, 2004)

LC,

I'm not in the US but I did *phone* Kim and he said the same thing, and that e-mail *was* from Kim as well. I've given up the idea. I really did want to try the ADA's

I have placed my order for 1x55w two sets and their 6,700K and 10K bulbs. And will be ordering the GE9325 from where you recommended.

But look how much Bulbman is selling it for?

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=product_bulb_info&cPath=5054_11601&products_id=15651

So what do you think about this bulb? These are 8,000K AGA bulbs.

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=9411

Worth a try?

I'll just mix and match and see what looks best. I like whitish but with a slight pink glow. Just 6,700 ruins everything, (for me).


----------

